# Atienza Kali Projectile Clinic



## forceanchors (Apr 9, 2007)

AK Beginner/Intermediate Projectile Clinic
Saturday - April 21, 2007
10am - 4pm
AK members only. Non-AK members may attend if they register for membership and are referred by another AK member. Lunch will be supplied by AKTA.
Gear: Knife Trainers
Clothing: Wear clothing appropriate to weather for that clinic day. Clinic will be held outdoors.
Please email orders@atienzakali.com for additional details and address.
$138 prepaid online before April 18, 2007.
To prepay online, please click here: http://www.atienzakaliusa.com/akbeprcl.html
$150 at the door

Beginner I Projectile
1) Forehand Throw
a) no rotation
b) half rotation
2) Movement Target Engagement
a) forward throw
b) retreating throw
c) left: lateral and sidestep throw
d) right: lateral and sidestep throw
3) Target Dynamics
a) standing target
b) forward moving target 
Intermediate I Projectile
1) Review Forehand Throw
2) Backhand Throws
3) Throwing with power.
a) adjusting for power
4) Throwing from different positions.
a) sitting
b) kneeling
c) level change 
5) Throwing from draw.
6) Offhand Throw
7) Throwing as an entry for long blade.
8) Introduction to throwing with team dynamics.


----------

